
Samsung’s MacBook Air Competitor Costs $300 More Than The MacBook Air - jedwhite
http://blogs.forbes.com/briancaulfield/2011/03/17/samsungs-macbook-air-competitor-costs-300-more-than-the-macbook-air/
======
minalecs
macbook air is core2duo, Samsung's is i5 .. big difference.

